# Lost piece of Beethoven: Hess 12 - Oboe Concerto



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

This piece of Beethoven was considered lost, until a score of the second movement didn't emerge somewhere.
That score, however, contains only the part of the Oboe and some other parts.

Someone completed the score with other instruments, so the piece I share here below is not exactly of Beethoven, but a work of various hands, including Beethoven.

However, I like it. What do you think about it?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

HansZimmer said:


> This piece of Beethoven was considered lost, until a score of the second movement didn't emerge somewhere.
> That score, however, contains only the part of the Oboe and some other parts.
> 
> Someone completed the score with other instruments, so the piece I share here below is not exactly of Beethoven, but a work of various hands, including Beethoven.
> ...


Considered lost? Should be considered nonexistent, given how little of it apparently ever (allegedly) existed. Until the score _didn't_ emerge somewhere? Huh?

Sounds like bad 19thc ballet music. Ugh.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I feel though that Beethoven would hear this and he might make the rhythms more varied and add a few unexpected harmonic things, and voila, people would say now that's Beethoven. Whatever is this clip of yours, it sounds like some draft of at least his voice leading and instrumentation.

Edit: and Beethoven would add more tempo markers. This performance sounds flat in tempo and expression and that's probably the big superficial difference.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The music should be on a "light " classical album, you know them, unknown orchestras playing unknow pieces.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

It's reconstruction of *Cees Nieuwenhuizen.

Cees Nieuwenhuizen - Wikipedia 

The orchestra.

Francesca Mattioli, oboe Orchestra of the Bologna Conservatory Alberto Caprioli, director Bologna, Teatro Manzoni, 19.12.2018 Marco Bertoni, sound engineer Moreno Boldini, director 





*


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Like that pathetically 'reconstructed' 10th symphony this should be now be re-lost (and totally forgotten).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Lost piece of Beethoven: Hess 12 - Oboe Concerto*



HansZimmer said:


> ... I like it. What do you think about it?





EdwardBast said:


> Considered lost? Should be considered nonexistent, given how little of it apparently ever (allegedly) existed. Until the score _didn't_ emerge somewhere? Huh?
> 
> Sounds like bad 19thc ballet music. Ugh.



Well ... um ... I suggest that Beethoven says _more_ (about both the oboe and of music in general) in single measure 268 of the opening movement of his Fifth Symphony than this spurious "Hess 12 Oboe Concerto" could say if put on repeat mode for 268 plays.

Sorry.


----------

